# Middle Fork of the Salmon River



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Just a heads up for all of you Beautiful River Riders... this was announced this morning. 

Tuesday, Sept. 13: Middle Fork of the Salmon River - 1.58 feet, 582 cfs. Boundary Creek closes for the season at noon on Thursday, Sept. 15. After that, boaters launching from Boundary must stop at Indian Creek to pick up their permit and get camp assignments. Have a great fall float!

Check out U.S. Forest Service - Salmon-Challis National Forest for more information and keep it splashy all. ~ Renee


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

How is running the MFS this at these levels? I would have thought it would be just about IK levels


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

It sucks. You can barely get down in an IK.


----------



## Voodoo003 (Jul 21, 2013)

We went down couple weeks ago at 1.61 it was awesome. Definitely some pushing and pulling on the first two days but after that easy floating and gorgeous.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

carvedog said:


> It sucks.


Gotta agree with Carve. No way you should do it. The river is so low that after a couple of miles you will realize your folly, roll your boat up, and leave it on the side of the river to be retrieved next season.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Terrible idea, total shit show.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Is there anything up that way that runs in the fall?

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Panama Red said:


> Is there anything up that way that runs in the fall?
> 
> VOTE DONNELLY!!!


The Main.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We have plenty of folks still running the Middle Fork, you just need to keep your boat light for the first 2 days and then fly supplies into Indian Creek or Flying B for necessities on the rest of the trip! Yep, you will be pulling and pushing a bit but any day on the river is a really good day, it's still worth the effort  At least in our humble opinion


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Good overnight bump to 1.77 or so. Lot of river above the gauge. Hopefully not an isolated storm with a big blowout. The permit cancellation saga continues. We privates lost well over half our allocation from Aug. 15 - Sept. 15. What the hell is wrong here? Too easy to cancel a permit?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

fdon said:


> Good overnight bump to 1.77 or so. Lot of river above the gauge. Hopefully not an isolated storm with a big blowout.


Area wide front came through and rained for three days. Don't think it was a microburst situation that usually causes those blowouts. No data, just been watching radars and making reckless speculations.




fdon said:


> The permit cancellation saga continues. We privates lost well over half our allocation from Aug. 15 - Sept. 15. What the hell is wrong here? Too easy to cancel a permit?


People are weak.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

fdon said:


> We privates lost well over half our allocation from Aug. 15 - Sept. 15. What the hell is wrong here? Too easy to cancel a permit?


O - now you got me all chicken breasted and scratching my feet. If I knew who there where, I'd pee in their boats. 

Just tell those losers, I going to put a screen shot of all the cancellations in a gallon pickle jar, go the New Orleans, wrap it in beads and have someone put a hex on all the evil doers. Then, I'm going to put it under some dead guys grave. That will teach them real good. 

The hate flows through the DBKs veins.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

carvedog said:


> People are weak.


Or just sleazy and game that stupid system for a private launch day.


----------



## tacdoc (Dec 9, 2015)

ob1coby said:


> How is running the MFS this at these levels? I would have thought it would be just about IK levels



Fall trips are awesome! IK, raft or cat can make it down! I ran a 16 ft raft last year in November. This year I'm taking a 15 ft raft. It's no summer trip, cold as ever, but lots to see and water to run. 1.5 ft is our cut off. We did it at 1.37 and vowed to never do that again!


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, thanks for that. Perhaps less might be more?


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

tacdoc said:


> Fall trips are awesome! IK, raft or cat can make it down! I ran a 16 ft raft last year in November. This year I'm taking a 15 ft raft. It's no summer trip, cold as ever, but lots to see and water to run. 1.5 ft is our cut off. We did it at 1.37 and vowed to never do that again!


This one November at band camp.....
We went back in April and finished the trip. The boats wintered pretty well tho. One warren of rabbits under one of the four boats and one chewed handle.


----------

